
China Bets on Sensitive U.S. Startups, Worrying the Pentagon - TuringNYC
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/22/technology/china-defense-start-ups.html
======
simonh
It's not just a case of China investing in American tech to get their hands on
'our stuff' (actually I'm a Brit, but you take my meaning). In several of the
cases discussed in the article this stuff wouldn't exist at all for the US to
take advantage of either without the Chinese money. From that point of view,
it's the US military taking advantage of Chinese funded research.

------
bythckr
Why are the Americans crying foul when a socialist Chinese seems to be better
at Capitalism? Trade is a two ways deal.

